# SS-Style Spoiler... Opinions???



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

*I found this spoiler for my RS... It resembles the Cobalt SS spoiler. It is a bit expensive for an unpainted FRP spoiler ($368.00) but I think it is the best looking one on the market right now. What type of spoilers do you guys have and what do you think about this one?

Sequence Quantum Rear Trunk Wing Spoiler for 08 Chevrolet Cruze 4DR | eBay

*


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I do not like it, at all. It is far too gaudy and far too "sharp" for a car with the body lines the Cruze has. 

I would instead recommend a larger lip spoiler similar to the one on the Cruze RS/Eco package. 

http://www.carid.com/2013-chevy-cruze-spoiler/dawn-flush-mount-rear-spoiler-664568.html
http://www.carid.com/2013-chevy-cruze-spoiler/t5i-rear-lip-spoiler-913242.html

Or something like this:
http://www.carid.com/2013-chevy-cruze-spoiler/jks-rear-spoiler-1001636.html


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

that is the wing i ordered. its nice. order from there site not ebay. is about $100 cheaper

Sequence Body Kits


----------



## DonnieZcruzE (Nov 24, 2012)

Friends dont let friends sport wings. However if that wing floats your boat, sail that mutha!


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

DonnieZcruzE said:


> Friends dont let friends sport wings. However if that wing floats your boat, sail that mutha!


I just think that the stock lip makes it look like a grandpa's car.. I had an 08 Cobalt SS and I loved the stock spoiler it had on it...


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

smorey78 said:


> that is the wing i ordered. its nice. order from there site not ebay. is about $100 cheaper
> 
> Sequence Body Kits


Preeesh!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i agree about the stock wing. why bother. the sequence wing looks good. my car is black just like that one but my wheels are black too.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yuck


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

It's a bit ricer. It serves no purpose besides looks and I think it's way to big. The OEM looking spoilers don't look grampa style at all. You just have to do your car right.


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> It's a bit ricer. It serves no purpose besides looks and I think it's way to big. The OEM looking spoilers don't look grampa style at all. You just have to do your car right.
> View attachment 10675
> View attachment 10676



Well... Chevy Cruze is pretty much an American Ricer anyway... This spoiler is based off of the Colbalt SS one anyway, so it may as well be OEM... If I would have known that the options are so limited for the RS I would have just got the base model lol...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Chase Toole said:


> I just think that the stock lip makes it look like a grandpa's car.. I had an 08 Cobalt SS and I loved the stock spoiler it had on it...


Lip spoilers are anything but grandpa-car-esque. They are, instead, realistic and serve a purpose. If you want something larger, check out the larger lip spoilers I posted earlier. 

The biggest problem I have with the wing you mentioned in the original post is that the lines and curves don't fit the Cruze. They'd look better on an Evo. IMO, it just looks a bit out of place. There aren't really very many expensive cars out there that sport such massive wings. Examples:


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Honestly - If Chevy created an SS Cruze with the 1.6T or 2.0T, I would see it with a wing like that.... the Cruze's evolutionary design from the cobalt only supports this wing. Then again, Chevrolet offered buyers the option to not have the wing when purchasing SS's. If I was more sports minded and didn't have the more luxury/premium looking crystal red tintcoat but instead had a black or red cruze, I would consider it.More power to you!


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Rice is for eating, not for driving, go with RS rear lip.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Lip spoilers are anything but grandpa-car-esque. They are, instead, realistic and serve a purpose. If you want something larger, check out the larger lip spoilers I posted earlier. The biggest problem I have with the wing you mentioned in the original post is that the lines and curves don't fit the Cruze. They'd look better on an Evo. IMO, it just looks a bit out of place. There aren't really very many expensive cars out there that sport such massive wings. Examples:


A lot of those examples are muscle cars and Euros which both favor lip spoilers, The Cruze is in a tricky position, although american, its not muscle and it was designed globally by the asian market in Korea (GMDAT). So it can really go either way. The Imprezza WRX has a lip but the STI has the spoiler. In similar notion I could see an RS cruze with a lip and the SS with s spoiler. The Imprezza also isn't as blocky as lets say an Evo or Lancer.





























Although I will say this tuner seen is drastically shrinking and the Euro lip spoilers are ever more increasingly popular.


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

@ XtremeRevolution - None of those are street-racers either... Muscle, Luxury, and Street are separate styles, to me atleast..


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I do not like it, at all. It is far too gaudy and far too "sharp" for a car with the body lines the Cruze has.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love that one, it stands out a bit but stays low.... the other one reminds me of subaru ricer


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

ahhh a Subacruze.... 

I think it looks ridiculous. I could accept it if there were Cruzes beatin around the WRC but to me it looks like a gaudy wing a 16 year old would bolt to his 1991 Civic to pretend it is fast


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Chase Toole said:


> @ XtremeRevolution - None of those are street-racers either... Muscle, Luxury, and Street are separate styles, to me atleast..


To be honest, a Cruze isn't a street racer either. It's an economy car. You can make it look sporty with a lip spoiler, or you can make it look ricer with a massive wing. IMO, a car with an aggressive lip spoiler looks a heck of a lot faster to me than a car with a massive wing. Of course, this is just my opinion. If you really like the larger spoiler, then more power to you; you'll be the one driving the car after all. 

I see the Cruze as 100% Euro. The rear end is definitely Euro, which is why you can fake a Mercedes or BMW pretty easily.










The body lines around the trunk are very, very similar to a BMW, which is why BMW-style lights work so well. 

The front end IMO is also all Euro. 









If I had some cash, I'd be replacing my lip spoiler with this one:
T5i® - Chevy Cruze 2011-2013 Factory Style Rear Lip Spoiler


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the opinions guys... But since GM told me that they have no plans for an SS in the near future, I am going with the Super Sport theme with mine.. This spoiler is the Cobalt SS style as I said earlier and unless another one comes out with the same theme pretty soon, I'ma go with it...

I agree with most of you though, I'm a classic Chevy muscle fan my self and don't too much like the "Ricer" look either. But I have the final product in mind and trust me, I'm not gonna make it look stupid. 

I just don't think the lip does it justice, afterall it's not a V8...

Please stop by my garage and check out what I've done so far if you get a chance... My Cruze is Victory Red with 5% tint, blacked out bowties, and I custom painted my rims (Black/Alloy)... Thanks


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

In case you aren't familiar with the Cobalt SS Supercharged/Turbo...


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Cruze doesn't resemble the Cobalt at all so it is tough to see it with one of these spoilers. The Cruze looks very German.. very much a BMW instead of a Japanese tuner car


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Personally not a fan, but I'm not going to ding you for making your car your own, that's what we're all trying to do and can respect that. Until you start adding lambo doors hydraulics and put 18,000 stickers all over your car.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> Personally not a fan, but I'm not going to ding you for making your car your own, that's what we're all trying to do and can respect that. Until you start adding lambo doors hydraulics and put 18,000 stickers all over your car.


18,000 stickers would be bad. Very bad. That would net you (depending on the stickers) about 180,000 horsepower. That would be simply uncontrollable for daily use. I don't recommend it.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> To be honest, a Cruze isn't a street racer either. It's an economy car. You can make it look sporty with a lip spoiler, or you can make it look ricer with a massive wing. IMO, a car with an aggressive lip spoiler looks a heck of a lot faster to me than a car with a massive wing. Of course, this is just my opinion. If you really like the larger spoiler, then more power to you; you'll be the one driving the car after all.
> 
> I see the Cruze as 100% Euro. The rear end is definitely Euro, which is why you can fake a Mercedes or BMW pretty easily.


Oh... like this?:wink:











(Insert shameless plug of my car here)


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not positive, but I don't think the turbo Cobalt came with the big wing, only the S/C one did. I've never seen a Turbo one with, they have always had a low rise spoiler


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Youngsters in motion . Groove on or something


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I think it looks good. i bought it for the lines it has! If done right no one will call you a ricer. Look up ricer....if you so much as put rims on your cruze, you already are on the path of a RICER by definition! hahaha. when i ordered my wing i asked how many they had sold so far. they were put on sale starting november 2012 and they had sold 700 already but i have no idea if they were telling the truth!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

hahahaha my sister still works for the GM dealership i use to work for and she sold a cruze to some old folks and they said they wanted the lip spolier cuse it would give the old woamen's husband something to hold on to when walking around the car!! LMFAO


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

And there is always that idea . Some thing for the older folks to hold onto and dream about plus good gas mileage .


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Whenever I see (another) drongo with one of those stupid spoilers, I think, "Aw, how nice, daddy bought a new push-car for baby."

Ugly, stupid, ugly, tasteless, and ugly.


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

grs1961 said:


> Whenever I see (another) drongo with one of those stupid spoilers, I think, "Aw, how nice, daddy bought a new push-car for baby."
> 
> Ugly, stupid, ugly, tasteless, and ugly.


So you didn't like Cobalts? The Cruze's stronger and faster older brother? Lost me there bro.. the stock lip is hideous, i feel like my Cruze is a knock-off 3 series...


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

smorey78 said:


> hahahaha my sister still works for the GM dealership i use to work for and she sold a cruze to some old folks and they said they wanted the lip spolier cuse it would give the old woamen's husband something to hold on to when walking around the car!! LMFAO


My point exactly lmfao


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice, I dig it


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry guys, big wing doesn't look good on the cobalt or the Cruze. A subbie is probably the only ones that can pull it off for a street car. And I don't mean low powered ones either.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Chase Toole said:


> So you didn't like Cobalts? The Cruze's stronger and faster older brother? Lost me there bro.. the stock lip is hideous, i feel like my Cruze is a knock-off 3 series...


The Cobalt never made it to Oz, and wont. The market just isn't big enough - remember, the entire country has the population of New York.

And as I haven't seen a Cobalt in the metal, I won't have an opinion on it.

But I've seen plenty of ugly over-sized spoilers on enough cars to have an opinion on that!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Not my style. Up to you. 

Then again, be unique. I'd love to see pics of the end product!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Chase Toole said:


> Well... Chevy Cruze is pretty much an American Ricer anyway... This spoiler is based off of the Colbalt SS one anyway, so it may as well be OEM... If I would have known that the options are so limited for the RS I would have just got the base model lol...


It's only American Ricer if you make it that way. The Cobalt SS was ment to be fast, however Cobalt was unconventional being FWD. The Cruze is ment for MPG. I do have cosmetic modifications to my car, but nothing that would suggest that it's fast. While the spoiler may look OEM keep in mind that its OEM for a different model. The Cruze is a very nice, semi-agressive looking car, but IMO I would never try to make it fast or seem fast. I don't mean to come off as rude or anything, I just have a big pet-peeve of ricers with super donked Hondas revving their engines next to my Camaro only for them be in my rear view in a half a second.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Chase Toole said:


> So you didn't like Cobalts? The Cruze's stronger and faster older brother? Lost me there bro.. the stock lip is hideous, i feel like my Cruze is a knock-off 3 series...


Faster and stronger, but far less refined. You feel like the Cruze is a knock-off 3 series? Good. I'd take that as a compliment considering mine was $18,500. Euro styling and a very upscale interior in this price segment? I'd take two if I could.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey, it is the OP's thread and the OP's choice.

I'm interested to see how it looks but it is not my cup of tea...


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Your car, your money; if you like it go for it......However....


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

These "spoilers" don't start to produce significant downforce until about 100 mph. So if you do a lot of hard cornering in the 100 mph range, you will be less likely to skid off into the woods with one of these. The rest of the time, they produce drag, which lowers fuel mileage a bit. Beyond the physics, my personal opinion is that these look kind of out of place on a four door car. In 2003, I bought a Pontiac Grand AM GT V6 Ram Air. The spoiler on this four door car looked really dumb, so I took it off and filled the holes with chromed carriage bolts and some sealer. Put it back on when I sold it. 

You asked for opinions - that's mine.


----------

